# Ibew



## MikeAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

Is everyone on this site IBEW members? just trying to get an Idea on what the mix is?


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

MikeAdams said:


> Is everyone on this site IBEW members? just trying to get an Idea on what the mix is?


I'd say less than half are but I could be wrong.


----------



## MikeAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

oh ok, I was under the impressing that it was a majority union members...


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HugoStiglitz said:


> I'd say less than half are but I could be wrong.


 active posters maybe 1%


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

I've Been Eatin' Weiner


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Set up a pole and see what you get.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

jrannis said:


> Set up a pole and see what you get.


strippers


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

WARNING THIS IS A JOKE. I HOPE YOU GET JOKES.

None if you are asking about those that know anything about electricity.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

MikeAdams said:


> oh ok, I was under the impressing that it was a majority union members...


Why, because everyones posting here all the time and not actually working?? :laughing:


----------

